# What's For Dinner?



## Ozzy47 (Aug 6, 2020)

Went to McDonald's


----------



## marti (Aug 6, 2020)

Not sure yet


----------



## Jane (Aug 6, 2020)

tikka masala


----------



## marti (Aug 6, 2020)

sushi


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 7, 2020)

Had a mixed grill.


----------



## marti (Aug 7, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 8, 2020)

Steak


----------



## marti (Aug 9, 2020)

noodles


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't know yet


----------



## Eagleheart (Aug 9, 2020)

Fried egg and cheese rolls


----------



## marti (Aug 9, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 9, 2020)

I had steak.


----------



## marti (Aug 11, 2020)

pot roast tv dinner


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 13, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## marti (Aug 13, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 14, 2020)

Waffles


----------



## marti (Aug 14, 2020)

hamburger


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 16, 2020)

Waffles


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 16, 2020)

McDonald's


----------



## roseberri (Aug 16, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Aug 17, 2020)

hungry man dinner


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 19, 2020)

Burgers and tator tots


----------



## Nikki (Aug 19, 2020)

Chicken Curry


----------



## marti (Aug 19, 2020)

tv dinner


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 20, 2020)

Beef stew


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 21, 2020)

Steak


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 22, 2020)

Burgers


----------



## marti (Aug 22, 2020)

shephard pie


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 24, 2020)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 24, 2020)

Steak


----------



## pat (Aug 24, 2020)

salad


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 24, 2020)

Sa lmon


----------



## marti (Aug 24, 2020)

shephard pie


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 25, 2020)

Burgers


----------



## marti (Aug 25, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 27, 2020)

Chili


----------



## marti (Aug 27, 2020)

take out later


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 28, 2020)

Grilled ham and cheese sandwiches


----------



## marti (Aug 28, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 31, 2020)

Chicken Fritters


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 31, 2020)

Steak


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 1, 2020)

Meatloaf


----------



## Neelix (Sep 2, 2020)

Shephard pie


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 2, 2020)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## Nilla (Sep 5, 2020)

We ordered pizza.


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 6, 2020)

Waffles


----------



## marti (Sep 6, 2020)

Salmon


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 7, 2020)

Burgers and fries


----------



## marti (Sep 7, 2020)

shepherd pie


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 8, 2020)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## Foxy (Sep 8, 2020)

Pizza burger, fried zucchini sticks


----------



## marti (Sep 8, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 9, 2020)

Tacos


----------



## marti (Sep 9, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 10, 2020)

Leftover tacos


----------



## marti (Sep 10, 2020)

Liver and onions


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 11, 2020)

Tomato sandwich


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 12, 2020)

Chili and hot dogs


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 12, 2020)

Trying to figure it out.  lol


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 12, 2020)

Steak.

My husband is having Prawn and chicken Paella.


----------



## marti (Sep 12, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm doing a roast chicken dinner today.


----------



## pat (Sep 13, 2020)

chicken


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't know yet.


----------



## marti (Sep 13, 2020)

chicken lasagna


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 14, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## marti (Sep 14, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

lasagna


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 16, 2020)

Not sure yet


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

meatloaf


----------



## Foxy (Sep 18, 2020)

Shrimp with lobster sauce and an egg roll


----------



## marti (Sep 18, 2020)

salmon burgers


----------



## Nymphatony (Sep 19, 2020)

Beef stew


----------



## marti (Sep 19, 2020)

chicken lasagna


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2020)

Roast chicken and vege


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 20, 2020)

Sandwiches.


----------



## marti (Sep 20, 2020)

Lasagna


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 22, 2020)

Pulled Pork


----------



## marti (Sep 22, 2020)

lasagna


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 23, 2020)

Meatloaf and mashed potato


----------



## marti (Sep 23, 2020)

donair


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 22, 2020)

What are you having for dinner tonight? 

I am having steak.


----------



## mist (Nov 22, 2020)

Two sarnies. Tuna and cheese respectively 😋


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Nov 22, 2020)

Roast


----------



## marti (Nov 22, 2020)

meat pie


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 25, 2020)

Mixed Grill


----------



## marti (Nov 26, 2020)

Peppers, Hamburgers and sauce mixed together


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 1, 2020)

Steak


----------



## marti (Dec 1, 2020)

chicken lasgna


----------



## Foxy (Dec 1, 2020)

Chinese food tonight


----------



## marti (Dec 1, 2020)

changed to steak meatpie


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 2, 2020)

Spaghetti and garlic toast


----------



## marti (Dec 3, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 7, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 7, 2020)

Steak for me again lol


----------



## marti (Dec 7, 2020)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 20, 2020)

Steak


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2020)

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## pat (Dec 23, 2020)

chicken


----------



## Lee (Dec 24, 2020)

Party food!


----------



## Nilla (Dec 24, 2020)

I just had pasta with butter.


----------



## Gibby (Dec 26, 2020)

Left over Turkey


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 31, 2020)

Had a baguette


----------



## marti (Jan 1, 2021)

Sushi


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 1, 2021)

No idea yet, I can't decide.


----------



## marti (Jan 1, 2021)

nachos


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 2, 2021)

Mixed grill


----------



## Gibby (Jan 3, 2021)

i've made chili in the slow cooker


----------



## marti (Jan 3, 2021)

grilled cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 5, 2021)

Cooked a roast dinner.


----------



## Gibby (Jan 6, 2021)

i need to consult my planner first to know


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 6, 2021)

Had a mixed grill


----------



## marti (Jan 8, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 11, 2021)

Steak


----------



## marti (Jan 11, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 12, 2021)

Roast dinner


----------



## marti (Jan 14, 2021)

not sure


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 15, 2021)

Don't know yet


----------



## Gibby (Jan 15, 2021)

home made mousaka , wish me luck first time making it !


----------



## marti (Jan 16, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 17, 2021)

Gibby said:


> home made mousaka , wish me luck first time making it !


How was it?


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 17, 2021)

I am having steak


----------



## marti (Jan 17, 2021)

Sushi


----------



## Gibby (Jan 18, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> How was it?


It was surprisingly good, it was out of the Hairy Dieters Book , would recommend


----------



## marti (Jan 18, 2021)

Donairs


----------



## oak (Jan 29, 2021)

Chicken Tika Farl , King Prawn Biryani , Onion Bhajee's a Stuffed Paratha with Mint sauce , onion salad and Lime / Mango Pickles


----------



## kikipetie (Jan 29, 2021)

fish and cole slaw


----------



## marti (Jan 29, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Kivessout (Jan 30, 2021)

Egg omelette


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 30, 2021)

Ordering a takeaway.


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

stir fry


----------



## pat (Jan 31, 2021)

Mash with sausage


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 2, 2021)

Cheese pasta


----------



## marti (Feb 2, 2021)

turkey sauages


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 3, 2021)

I am going to order a takeaway


----------



## safeinsanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Foxy (Feb 3, 2021)

Beef Stew over egg noodles


----------



## marti (Feb 3, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 4, 2021)

Lamb shank


----------



## marti (Feb 4, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 6, 2021)

Boiled potatoes, Lamb and peas.


----------



## marti (Feb 6, 2021)

smokies


----------



## pat (Feb 9, 2021)

corned beef hash


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 9, 2021)

Had chicken curry


----------



## marti (Feb 10, 2021)

Chicken Lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 11, 2021)

Lamb shank and potatoes


----------



## marti (Feb 12, 2021)

sauages


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 13, 2021)

Had pork chops


----------



## marti (Feb 13, 2021)

pot pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 14, 2021)

Steak


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

chinese


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 18, 2021)

Chicken curry


----------



## marti (Feb 18, 2021)

pot pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 19, 2021)

Roast dinner


----------



## Foxy (Feb 19, 2021)

Lentil soup and grilled Swiss Cheese on pumpernickel rye swirl bread.


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 20, 2021)

pork chops


----------



## marti (Feb 20, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 21, 2021)

Charlotte potatoes and lamb mint gravy


----------



## Foxy (Feb 21, 2021)

Crab cakes & French fries


----------



## marti (Feb 21, 2021)

steak and mushroom pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 22, 2021)

Can't decide


----------



## pat (Feb 22, 2021)

Curry


----------



## marti (Feb 22, 2021)

grilled cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 23, 2021)

Stew


----------



## marti (Feb 23, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 24, 2021)

Chicken curry


----------



## marti (Feb 24, 2021)

tacos


----------



## pat (Feb 25, 2021)

Chicken


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 25, 2021)

Baby potatoes with beef and gravy.


----------



## mist (Feb 25, 2021)

Pizza 🍕


----------



## marti (Feb 26, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Foxy (Feb 26, 2021)

Broiled scallops, lemon roasted potatoes, sautéed spinach


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 27, 2021)

Chicken curry


----------



## marti (Feb 27, 2021)

lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 28, 2021)

pork


----------



## marti (Feb 28, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 1, 2021)

Homemade burgers


----------



## marti (Mar 1, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 2, 2021)

Gammon


----------



## marti (Mar 2, 2021)

Shrimp


----------



## Foxy (Mar 2, 2021)

chicken parmesan


----------



## marti (Mar 2, 2021)

big shrimp


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 3, 2021)

steak


----------



## marti (Mar 3, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 4, 2021)

Can't decide


----------



## Gibby (Mar 4, 2021)

chili


----------



## marti (Mar 4, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 6, 2021)

Had Gammon


----------



## marti (Mar 6, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 7, 2021)

Takeaway


----------



## marti (Mar 7, 2021)

lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 9, 2021)

Had steak


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

Steak and Mushroom Pot pie


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

chicken


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 10, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

chicken


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 11, 2021)

Gammon


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pasta, vegetables. and Candian bacon


----------



## marti (Mar 11, 2021)

Lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 12, 2021)

Steak


----------



## pat (Mar 12, 2021)

Had chicken curry


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 12, 2021)

Take away pizza from Pizza Express


----------



## marti (Mar 12, 2021)

smokies


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 13, 2021)

I am going to order a takeaway.


----------



## marti (Mar 14, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Steak


----------



## marti (Mar 15, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

Chicken curry


----------



## marti (Mar 16, 2021)

lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

Can't decide


----------



## marti (Mar 17, 2021)

lasgna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

had mixed grill


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Lee (Mar 20, 2021)

Spaghetti Bolognaise


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 20, 2021)

Had stew


----------



## Naiwen (Mar 20, 2021)

Pizza again tonight.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 20, 2021)

Leftover Hunan beef


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

Lasgna


----------



## Lee (Mar 21, 2021)

Chicken Roast Dinner with: 
Broccoli, Cauliflower, Peas, Carrots, Mashed & Roast Potatoes and Yorkshire Puddings.


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

meat pie maybe


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 21, 2021)

had steak


----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 22, 2021)

Shrimp stirfry


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 22, 2021)

pork chops


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Yesterday we had turkey casserole.
Today we are having leftovers probably.


----------



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2021)

slow cooker lasagna


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

Gammon


----------



## marti (Mar 23, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Leftovers


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

Breakfast


----------



## pat (Mar 25, 2021)

Fish from the chippy


----------



## Neelix (Mar 25, 2021)

Turkey breast


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 25, 2021)

Had pork


----------



## Foxy (Mar 25, 2021)

Steak, mashed potatoes, Ceasars salad & iced tea.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 25, 2021)

Leftover cabbage and noodles


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 26, 2021)

Gammon


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

Sushi


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 27, 2021)

Mixed Grill


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

not sure yet


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 28, 2021)

Had steak


----------



## marti (Mar 28, 2021)

Steak and Mushoom Meat pie


----------



## loneliness (Mar 29, 2021)

Going grocery shopping soon and going to get stuff for Pasta Bolognese.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 29, 2021)

Had pork chops


----------



## pat (Apr 2, 2021)

Fish from the chippy


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 2, 2021)

Gammon I think


----------



## pat (Apr 5, 2021)

Fish


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 6, 2021)

Steak


----------



## Foxy (Apr 7, 2021)

Meatball parmesan


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)

Tacos


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)

Leftover pasta


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

Taquitos


----------



## safeinsanity (May 7, 2021)

Bigmac from McDonald's.


----------

